# Thoughts on Brylee's Angels Havanese



## Shonp (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm new here and plan to get a havi from brylee's angel havanese, would like to here your experience and if you have pictures would really be awesome. She really seems like and awesome lady and very informative.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Shonp said:


> I'm new here and plan to get a havi from brylee's angel havanese, would like to here your experience and if you have pictures would really be awesome. She really seems like and awesome lady and very informative.


I don't know them at all, but I took a look at their web site. It certainly looks like they do all the right things!


----------

